# Sorry just had to post this funny clip



## EMTWintz (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.chumfm.com/MorningShow/FunFiles/FunFilesDetails.asp?ArticleID=72
Try not to laugh!!!!


----------



## JSL22 (Nov 9, 2008)

This is hilarious, haha


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL that's funny.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Nov 10, 2008)

That will teach that guy to run a red light and get out saying it was the old lady's fault, lol.


----------



## EMTWintz (Nov 10, 2008)

I just had to post that. It makes my day go better when I'm having a bad one. Makes me laugh everytime


----------



## HotelCo (Nov 10, 2008)

That was great... Made my day, thanks.


----------

